

What if you had a clone - with only one difference: tireless determination - silverbax88
http://lesism.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/another-you.html

======
analog31
Before reading the article, my response would have been: "With my stupidity
plus tireless determination, the clone would be dead in five minutes"

>>> Your clone decided to give up the bad habits you shared.

This suggests more than one difference.

------
tfigueroa
"You finished that app!" I'd exclaim, and my clone would nod contentedly. "You
finished Breaking Bad!" he'd exclaim, and I would nod contentedly. My clone,
smug in his accomplishments, would be as jealous of me, smug in my
slothfulness - because we both missed out on something.

------
gajomi
Well, what would happen is that the clone would commence a depth first walk
down the path of the original's imagined task graph and probably overdose on
some stimulant while trying to prove the Riemann hypothesis.

I found the story in the article to be a bit naive...

